# Our first mini manchas!



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We bred our lamancha to our nigerian buck! I am in love with the kids! It was a crazy day last Friday but everyone is doing great! These babies are so friendly and not as wild as my nigerian babies are! Please tell me what you think! Oh and the mom is a FF and she was engorged so I milked her and got over 1/2 gallon 5 days after giving birth and she had just nurses the babies and still had milk. I didn't 
drink the milk just milked her to relieve some pressure for her!

So proud of my kids!
























The doe!

















The buck!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They sleep in the feed bucket!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

My Nigerian babies do the same thing. . 
They're adorable! I can't wait until I finally get all my miniManchas I've got reserved and can start breeding them... My Nigerians will always be my first love, but I'm really excited about the miniManchas I'm adding...


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Sheer cuteness!!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

maple hill farm tina said:


> My Nigerian babies do the same thing. .
> They're adorable! I can't wait until I finally get all my miniManchas I've got reserved and can start breeding them... My Nigerians will always be my first love, but I'm really excited about the miniManchas I'm adding...


I am in love with them! I love my nigerians to and I love seeing the 4H kids face when they take home their dairy projects! Not a huge demand for mini manchas around here but I am excited with these kids!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are precious! I love the markings on the brown/black one! too TOO cute!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> they are precious! I love the markings on the brown/black one! too TOO cute!


Thanks! She is so sweet she gives kisses! These 2 may be hard to sell.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

I think these babies are so adorable.  It feels like I'm having a case of deja vu. Your first mini-lamanchas and my first mini-lamanchas look very similar.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

DLeeB said:


> I think these babies are so adorable.  It feels like I'm having a case of deja vu. Your first mini-lamanchas and my first mini-lamanchas look very similar.


Mine are so much more docile than the nigerians, have you had similar experience?


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I don't know that I am seeing them be any more docile, but I can tell you that they are very loving and seem to enjoy our attention as much as the bottle babies I raised. I'm loving them and it's going to be real hard to let the little buck leave here. 

I'm curious, what color is your sire? Like you I had a black doe and my nigi sire is buckskin just like the baby. I showed my husband your photo and he said, "hey, who is holding our babies?" lol. He was joking, but I think it's funny that we both had buckskin and black babies for our first mini-lamanchas.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

DLeeB said:


> Well, I don't know that I am seeing them be any more docile, but I can tell you that they are very loving and seem to enjoy our attention as much as the bottle babies I raised. I'm loving them and it's going to be real hard to let the little buck leave here.
> 
> I'm curious, what color is your sire? Like you I had a black doe and my nigi sire is buckskin just like the baby. I showed my husband your photo and he said, "hey, who is holding our babies?" lol. He was joking, but I think it's funny that we both had buckskin and black babies for our first mini-lamanchas.


All of my kids are dame raised, I promised my husband no bottle babies unless there was an issue with the moms. These 2 are just more friendly they aren't as skiddish as my nigerian kids. 
Here is a picture of the dame and sire! Sorry not the best picture.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Handsome fellow


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

cute babies


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

DLeeB said:


> Handsome fellow


Thanks! I am super happy with him. His kids are all gorgeous and he comes from some great milking lines!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> cute babies


Thank you!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh they are little adorable angels!!! Of course they are, with that handsome father and beautiful mother  How did he even reach the LaMancha?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Oh they are little adorable angels!!! Of course they are, with that handsome father and beautiful mother  How did he even reach the LaMancha?


They switched positions on the dirt mound. Thank you!


----------



## ILuvGoats123 (May 2, 2013)

Those babies are just so, so adorable!!!  I never knew that there was such thing as mini Lamanchas!


----------

